# Information Wanted



## kiwi_007 (Jul 17, 2021)

Quite sometime ago I came across some pics of a Taiwanese belt drive lathe that has a few modifications that interested me.

I've attached a couple of pics and if you take a look at them you can see the spindle belts have been changed from V belt to multi V belt, obviously the motor is now either a DC motor or a 3phase with a VFD. Another mod is the spindle has been changed to D1-4 and looking at it the feed screw has a separate variable speed motor driving it.

Has anyone seen any write up about the modifications on this lathe? Thanks


----------



## markba633csi (Jul 17, 2021)

Probably a one-off, either he made the pulleys from scratch or adapted ones from the automotive world
Can't see any great advantage over V-belts unless the original pulley(s) were broken and this was done to make the machine operational again
-Mark


----------



## kiwi_007 (Jul 18, 2021)

markba633csi said:


> Probably a one-off, either he made the pulleys from scratch or adapted ones from the automotive world
> Can't see any great advantage over V-belts unless the original pulley(s) were broken and this was done to make the machine operational again
> -Mark


Yes I'd say it was a one off modification that someone did to their taiwanese belt drive lathe.
Multirib belts do have some advantages over normal V belts, if it lasts twice as long before needing replaced then I can certainly see that as a very good advantage.
One of the biggest improvements I see is the D1-4 spindle as opposed to the threaded spindle, this gives a lot of advantages.

It would be good to get some information on what was needed to make the change from the threaded spindle to the D1-4 spindle.


----------



## markba633csi (Jul 18, 2021)

Either an adapter was installed over the existing threads or, if he had access to a much larger lathe, an entire new spindle was fabricated. 
A third possibility is that a spindle from another lathe was adapted
-M


----------



## bl00 (Jul 18, 2021)

That is the work of Dennis Turk.  He posted details awhile back on a facebook group Benchtop Lathes & Mills (link below).  If you do a search for his name within the group and scroll back far enough you'll find the pics.  If that doesn't work then send me a msg with your email and I'll send you his pics and explanations of the work.








						Bench Top Metal Lathes & Mills Or home shops | Facebook
					

Open group for the discussion of metal working ,lathes and mills and shop tools Also post pictures of you projects. Anything made in your shop .




					www.facebook.com


----------



## epanzella (Jul 18, 2021)

This looks like a CNC conversion. The driven pulley is not only converted to a timing type belt (correction; actually serpentine) but the other side of the pulley has been segmented probably for an optical reader. Looks like there's also an electronic lead screw.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jul 18, 2021)

The multi-rib belt pulleys scream automotive serpentine drive.
But he stopped short and left the motor drive belt in the v configuration


----------



## Janderso (Jul 18, 2021)

Interesting.
Here's the original set up.


			https://familab.org/wiki/images/1/17/Manual_Jet-Lathe-1024P%28S%29-%26-1236P%28S%29.pdf


----------



## kiwi_007 (Jul 23, 2021)

bl00 said:


> That is the work of Dennis Turk.  He posted details awhile back on a facebook group Benchtop Lathes & Mills (link below).  If you do a search for his name within the group and scroll back far enough you'll find the pics.  If that doesn't work then send me a msg with your email and I'll send you his pics and explanations of the work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just the information I needed, Thanks bloo


----------

